
Uutils coreutils – GNU coreutils rewritten in safe Rust - ashitlerferad
https://github.com/uutils/coreutils
======
steveklabnik
This is not in safe Rust; I don't know why various people have been posting
that. The project itself describes itself as

> Cross-platform Rust rewrite of the GNU coreutils

and it very clearly uses unsafe internally.

